# 4G network in the Algarve



## Cbreyno (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi - does anyone know if you can get 4G for your home WiFi in the Algarve? So far I can only find cable and satellite options. Thanks


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Cbreyno said:


> Hi - does anyone know if you can get 4G for your home WiFi in the Algarve? So far I can only find cable and satellite options. Thanks


Hi Cbreyno

I have not heard of 4G operating anywhere down here just yet, however there is a WiMAX network in operation in Olhao, but its built and operated by a group of students, so resources are very limited.

Also 3.5G HDSPA is widespread 21MB is achievable but 4-7Mb is more normal

.


----------



## Cbreyno (Oct 29, 2010)

mayotom said:


> Hi Cbreyno
> 
> I have not heard of 4G operating anywhere down here just yet, however there is a WiMAX network in operation in Olhao, but its built and operated by a group of students, so resources are very limited.
> 
> ...


Thanks - we're in Moncarapacho, so could be worth checking out the students WiMax system. Do you have any contact details? Thanks again! Colette


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Cbreyno said:


> Thanks - we're in Moncarapacho, so could be worth checking out the students WiMax system. Do you have any contact details? Thanks again! Colette



Hi Colette,

I dont have the contacts I just remember reading about it in the Portugal news earlier this year.

mayotom.

btw Kazakhstan/moncarapacho.... where is the connection. Kazakhstan is far more modern.


----------

